# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  علوم غریبه چیست همه کسانی که می خواهند صبح زود بیدار شوند باید عادت

## manshahr

علوم غریبه چیست همه کسانی که می خواهند صبح زود بیدار شوند باید عادت داشته باشند که شب زودتر بخوابند.علوم غریبه چیست اگر بخواهید شب دیر به رختخواب بروید و صبح زود بیدار شوید، مثل شمعی که از دو طرفش می سوزد،علوم غریبه چیست کار نمی کند. پس معیاری برای زود بیدار شدن قرار ندهید. حدود ساعت پنج یا شش ساعت کاملاً زمان مناسبی است. همیشه حوالی سحر. خیلی زود ممکن است دوام نیاورد یا با خانواده مشکل داشته باشد.علوم غریبه چیست شما باید با توجه به شرایط فیزیکی و محیطی خود در پیشگاه خداوند خوب فکر کنید و زمان مناسبی را تعیین کنید و سپس آن زمان را به دقت رعایت کنید
 در ابتدا، همیشه کمی سخت است، اما زمانی که به آن عادت کنید، آسان است.علوم غریبه چیست پس باید عادت کنید که زود بیدار شوید. قبل از اینکه عادتتان شکل بگیرد از خدا طلب لطف می کنید و با اکراه چند بار این کار را انجام می دهید و کم کم اعصابتان به سمت «زود» می رود و در نتیجه طبیعتاً می توانید صبح زود بیدار شوید.
می توان گفت صبح زود بیدار شدن اولین عادت مؤمنان است. شکرگزاری از خدا در هنگام غذا خوردن عادت است؛ روز یکشنبه نیز یک عادت است؛ صبح زود بیدار شدن عادتی است که مؤمنان باید داشته باشند.
روزی روزگاری نوازنده معروفی می گفت اگر یک روز تمرین نمی کرد خودش فکر می کرد خوب نیست،علوم غریبه چیست اگر دو روز تمرین نمی کرد دوستانش فکر می کردند خوب نیست. او سه روز تمرین نکرد، تماشاگران فکر می کردند او خوب نیست. این در مورد تمرین موسیقی، و حتی بیشتر در مورد مطالعه معنوی اولیه صادق است.
【تأثیر نزدیک شدن به خدا در صبح زود بر افراد و کلیسا】 چقدر غیرممکن است که در مسیح زندگی کنیم و از رهبری روح القدس پیروی کنیم در روزی بدون مشارکت صمیمی با خدا. ساعت صبح کلیدی است که دری را به روی ما می گشاید تا دائماً و کاملاً تسلیم مسیح و حضور روح القدس باشیم.
همه ما امیدواریم که عمری طولانی داشته باشیم.طبق آمار، تفاوت زیادی بین بیدار شدن یک نفر در ساعت 5 صبح و 7 صبح وجود دارد، پس از 40 سال، کسانی که ساعت 5 صبح از خواب بیدار می شوند، ده سال بیشتر عمر می کنند. صبح نماد طراوت قیامت است، زیرا خداوند در صبح زنده شد و خداوند می خواهد مردم با او تماس بگیرند و در قیامت به او خدمت کنند. نام اصلی کره جنوبی "کره شمالی" بود - این نام واقعاً مطابق با نام خود است.علوم غریبه چیست مسیحیان کره ای به ساعت صبحگاهی اهمیت زیادی می دهند، حتی اگر زنگ کلیسا قبل از طلوع فجر به صدا در آید، حتی اگر برف شدیدی ببارد، به پیر و جوان کمک می کنند تا برای عبادت خدا وارد کلیسا شوند. خدا را به عنوان اولین احترام خواهد گذاشت. جای تعجب نیست که تعداد ایمانداران به شدت افزایش یافته است. یک کلیسا 500000 ایماندار دارد که نشان می دهد ساعت صبح چقدر قدرتمند است.
صبح قبل از درخواست از او خانه خود را ترک نکنید. -اسپرجون _  
اول یک کنسرت و سپس آشتی دادن سازها چطور؟ کتاب مقدس را بخوانید و هر روز دعا کنید، ابتدا با خدا درآمیخته و سپس با مردم ملاقات کنید و تجارت کنید. ─دیدسون _  
ارتباط بین من و مسیح در طول روز باید در ساعات صبح تجدید و محکم شود؛ و مراقبه و دعا به کلام خدا در این امر کمک می کند. - اندرو موری  
 معاشرت با خدا حق ما برای زندگی هر روزه است و باید اولین اولویت ساعت صبح باشد. -ی  
اگر کتاب مقدس را نخوانم و صبح دعا نکنم، هیچ چیز در تمام طول روز خوب پیش نمی‌رود. - متیو هلر  
فصل نهم زندگی به موقع و همیشه دعا
【تفاوت بین نماز معمولی و هر وقت نماز】 نماز منظم به این معنی است که ما هر روز یک زمان مشخص را برای ارتباط با خدا تنها اختصاص می دهیم. ما باید تلاش کنیم که این وقت مهم و با ارزش باشد، بدون این وقت نماز منظم، در زندگی روزمره و در خدمت ضعیف می شویم.
دعا کردن در هر زمان، دعای خودجوش قلب ما در شب و روز در هر زمانی است. ممکن است به دلیل یک غافلگیری غیرمنتظره باشد که باعث می شود در قلبمان خدا را ستایش کنیم؛ همچنین ممکن است به دلیل یک مشکل ناگهانی باشد که ما را به طور طبیعی به خدا متوسل می کند تا برای کمک دعا کنیم.علوم غریبه چیست این نوع دعا از قبل برنامه ریزی نشده است، در زمان واقعی است، از لحظه الهام - مانند یک پاسخ طبیعی.
【دلیل همیشه دعا کردن】 خداوند عیسی گفت: "مواظب باشید، مبادا دلهای شما از پرخوری، مستی و نگرانی های این زندگی سنگین شود و آن روز ناگهان مانند دام بر شما بیاید، زیرا به این ترتیب است. بر همه شما خواهد آمد، همه ساکنان روی زمین، همیشه مراقب خود باشید و همیشه دعا کنید تا از همه این چیزهایی که قرار است بیاید فرار کنید و در برابر پسر انسان بایستید.» ( لوقا 21 ) : 34-36) . اگر چه سخنان خداوند عیسی به زمان خاص و دشواری در تاریخ اشاره دارد، اما ما هنوز می‌توانیم در مواقع دشوار زندگی روزمره به آن اشاره کنیم. خواسته های نفسانی و دغدغه های دنیا نیروهایی هستند که باید دائماً با آنها برخورد کنیم. فساد در قلب ما می تواند به ما خیانت کند و ما را به بیراهه بکشاند، دغدغه های دنیوی می تواند بر ما غالب شود و حرکت در راه ایمان را سخت کند. چگونه می توانیم در برابر این دو فشار مقاومت کنیم؟علوم غریبه چیست پاسخ این است که با «همیشه تماشا و همیشه دعا کردن» یعنی با ارتباط هر روزه با خدا می توانیم به خوبی با شرایط سخت زندگی خود کنار بیاییم. کسى که زندگى نماز ندارد، نه مى تواند با هجوم فساد درونى کنار بیاید و نه مى تواند در برابر هجوم وسوسه های بیرونى مقاومت کند.
【نمونه داوود】 داوود برای همه ما که با چالش های زندگی روبرو هستیم پیامی روشن و مختصر فرستاد: "درباره من از خدا می خواهم و خداوند مرا نجات خواهد داد. ناله کن، او صدای مرا خواهد شنید" ( مزمور 55:16 ). -17) . لازم به ذکر است که داوود نه تلاشی برای گول زدن دشمن داشت و نه آمادگی استفاده از زور را داشت، اولین اقدام او دعوت خدا بود. شهادت او یک کلمه مطمئن بود: «خداوند مرا نجات خواهد داد.» با این حال، او همچنین با دقت توضیح داد که درک او از نماز عجولانه و کوتاه نبوده و در مواقعی که مناسب بود، ذکر کرد که در نماز مغرب، صبح، ظهر، معنی بسیار روشن است: زندگی یک روز با خدا شروع می شود، با خدا می رود و با خدا تمام می شود.
 دانیال نیز سه بار در روز زانوهای خود را در برابر خدا خم می کرد ( دانیال 6:10 ) . در صورت امکان حداقل روزی سه بار به درگاه خداوند دعا کنیم.
[مامان در حال نماز است] کشیشی به خانه مؤمنی رفت و وقتی در را زد، دختری بیرون آمد تا در را باز کند. کشیش با لبخند پرسید: «مامان در خانه است؟» دختر کوچک جوابی نداد، اما ناراضی به نظر می رسید. سرانجام او گفت: «کشیش، آیا چیزی مهم است؟» کشیش گفت: «نه.» دخترک دوباره پرسید: «کسی مرده و می‌خواهد مادرم کمک کند؟» کشیش گفت: «نه!» در پایان، دخترک با جدیت گفت: پس بهتر است به دیدن مادرم نیای، زیرا مادرم هر روز از ساعت نه تا ده نماز می خواند و در این ساعت هیچ کس نخواهد بود. چشمانش را باز کرد و گفت: «آها درست است!» پس رفت داخل و نشست، دقیقا ساعت نه و بیست بود. پس از چهل دقیقه انتظار، مادر دخترک بیرون آمد، در حالی که شکوه بهشت ​​بر چهره داشت، مانند فرشته ای در دل پر از شادی. تنها در آن زمان کشیش متوجه شد که چرا دو پسرش خود را وقف کردند تا به خارج از کشور بروند تا زمین های بایر را برای بشارت باز کنند. اگرچه او در زندگی با مشکلات زیادی روبرو شد، اما خداوند مراقب او بود.
[مایل به صرف زمان باشید] همه چیز در جهان توسط زمان اداره می شود رشد زندگی،علوم غریبه چیست بلوغ تحصیلی، مهارت ها، ایده ها و غیره همه نیاز به زمان دارند. در مورد امور معنوی هم همینطور است. بدون وقت گذاشتن، نمی‌توانیم با خدای قدسی صحبت کنیم، و نمی‌توانیم بین آسمان و زمین ارتباط برقرار کنیم. هیچ قدرتی برای نجات روح دیگران بدون صرف زمان وجود ندارد. همانطور که یک کودک به غذا و مطالعه روزانه نیاز دارد، زندگی فیض کاملاً به افرادی بستگی دارد که مایلند برای رشد آن وقت بگذارند. خداوند خشنود است که بهترین برکات خود را به کسانی بدهد که برای معاشرت با او وقت می گذارند تا بتوانند با او شریک شوند.
 هیچ کس نبود که وقت بسیار کمی را صرف نماز کرده باشد و به موفقیت بزرگی دست یافته باشد. -مارک آدام   
ما باید به درگاه خدا دعا کنیم و به ما مهلت دهد تا دعا کنیم. ─نگهبان نی   
فصل 10 زندگی نماز بدون وقفه  
【معنای بی وقفه دعا کردن】 "بی وقفه" به معنای بی وقفه است؛ "دعا بی وقفه" ( اول تسالونیکیان 5:17 ) به معنای دعای مستمر است. بسیاری از مسیحیان وقتی در مورد دعای بی وقفه می شنوند بسیار مشکل می شوند و حتی می گویند غیرممکن است یا چنین نیازی وجود ندارد. اما همیشه باید به خاطر داشته باشیم که خداوند هرگز از ما کاری نمی خواهد که انجام دهیم. از آنجایی که فرمود «دعا بی وقفه»، ما باید بتوانیم بی وقفه دعا کنیم.
【طبیعی مانند نفس کشیدن】 Spurgeon همیشه دعا می کرد. هر بار که کتابی می خواند، قبل از خواندن کتاب دیگر، چشمانش را می بست و با صدای آهسته دعا می کرد. او گفت: «فکر می‌کنم قبل از هر کاری باید دعا کرد.» به یکی از دوستان نزدیکش گفت که به ندرت نامه می‌نویسد بدون اینکه از خدا راهنمایی بخواهد. دعا برای او مانند نفس کشیدن طبیعی است.
【تنفس هوای بهشت ​​هنگام کار】 ژوانشین راز "دعا کردن بی وقفه" را آموخت.علوم غریبه چیست در حالی که کار می کرد، همزمان با خدا معاشرت می کرد. او همه چیز را بدون عجله، بدون آزرده شدن، بی حوصلگی یا آشفتگی مدیریت می کند. او یک بار گفت: «من دوست داشتم گل بکارم، در باغ کار می‌کردم و عطر گل رز را هم حس می‌کردم، می‌توانستم هر دقیقه کار کنم و بدون هیچ مانعی از عطر گل‌ها لذت ببرم. همین طور می توانید همیشه مشغول کار خود باشید و در عین حال می توانید بدون هیچ مانعی هوای بهشت ​​را استشمام کنید، گویی در خانه ای خوشبو مشغول به کار هستید و تمام وجودتان احساس شادی می کند. و خوشبختی، ارتباط با خدا بهتر از دعا

----------

